# bales of straw per acre



## 051515 (Sep 9, 2009)

how many bales of straw do you blow on per acre of new seed


----------



## HSConstruction (Mar 21, 2009)

tree fiddy


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

HSConstruction said:


> tree fiddy


----------



## Metrojoebarbs (Mar 10, 2007)

150 bales of straw.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

051515 said:


> how many bales of straw do you blow on per acre of new seed



If I were inclined to "Blowing", it would be just one! I am Monogamous and Faithful!


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

051515 said:


> how many bales of straw do you blow on per acre of new seed


 dontcha hate it when you run out of toilet paper when you're taking a crap. then you kind of have to do that weird walk to through the house to get a new roll. maybe someday i'll move the toilet paper to underneath the sink.... aahh screw it, i like living on the edge


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

freemason21 said:


> dontcha hate it when you run out of toilet paper when you're taking a crap. then you kind of have to do that weird walk to through the house to get a new roll. maybe someday i'll move the toilet paper to underneath the sink.... aahh screw it, i like living on the edge


NIce twist!:thumbsup::notworthy


----------



## AintNoFun (Mar 13, 2006)

usually 2 tons per acre is what we shoot...


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

loneframer said:


>


:laughing:


----------



## 10fingers (Jan 5, 2008)

*hey, you mean hay*



051515 said:


> how many bales of straw do you blow on per acre of new seed


straw?? or you mean hay??


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

10fingers said:


> straw?? or you mean hay??


I'm sure he meant straw. Some places hay is hard to find and is only for farm animals. Straw I believe grows quicker and yields more.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

İ think 16 should be close.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

10fingers said:


> straw?? or you mean hay??


Hay would be kind of expensive.
Most folks wouldn't want their lawn
over seeded with clover or timothy
either.


----------

